# Raising Chickens



## HuntingFool (Apr 15, 2020)

Been wanting to get some egg layers and like a lot of people I decided now was the time. Started with 10 day old chicks that are now going on 3 weeks old. Lost one chick a couple of days after getting them so I have 9 now. I have 2 ISA Browns, 2 Rhode Island Reds, 2 Black Sex Links, 1 Asian Black, 1 Golden Comet and 1 Lavendar Oprington. Ran in to some issues Monday early AM when the tornado hit right near my house and we had no power for almost 2 days. Was able to keep them warm at night with handwarmers and moved them in to the sunshine during the day. They all seem to be doing well and happy. Started on my coop and run last weekend and should be able to get it completed over the next week. Main structure is built. Ready to install roof then move on to installing hardware wire on run, getting doors and vents done, finish nesting boxes, roosting bars, trim, etc.
Here are a few pics of my progress so far.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Apr 15, 2020)

It can only go down hill from here.....you'll see some new chicken breeds at the feed store and have to have them.But ya won't want them in the same coop as the others because of pecking.So you'll build another coop and the cycle will keep repeating.LOL
At one time I had 4 coops in my yard.
Right now I have 2 big coops and one small tractor supply coop with my bantams.The lil bantam hen is setting on 7 eggs


----------



## HuntingFool (Apr 15, 2020)

Yes I have been told this already. LOL. I am going to try and keep it in check. Just want enough to have good farm fresh eggs. I guess time will tell.


----------



## trad bow (Apr 15, 2020)

I’ve thought seriously about it but my brother keeps me in eggs so I’ll stick with pigeons and quail but have neither right now. Two empty coops are tempting though.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Apr 16, 2020)

Very nice. I just got into chickens myself. Thanks to my neighbors generosity I repurposed and old privacy fence into a house that I put in a dog pen I had. Has worked out well so far.


----------



## BG77 (Apr 16, 2020)

I’m on year 4 of backyard hens. My lavender Orpington is as big as a dang turkey now! They help my yellow lab eat out of his bowl. I couldn’t see a scenario where I wouldn’t have them ever again. I love watching them grow and every day is like Christmas when I check the lay box.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 16, 2020)

Get some 2 foot tall hardware cloth to lay flat on the ground under the fence. About 4 inches inside the pen and 20 inches outside. This will keep 4 legged predators from digging in. And at some point, they surely will.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 16, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Get some 2 foot tall hardware cloth to lay flat on the ground under the fence. About 4 inches inside the pen and 20 inches outside. This will keep 4 legged predators from digging in. And at some point, they surely will.


We lost a few a couple weeks ago,,,,


----------



## BG77 (Apr 16, 2020)

Dinner time


----------



## Pig Predator (Apr 17, 2020)

Thats a nice coop. Tile floor at that! When those hens grow up and start laying you'll be giving eggs away. I second Nics hardware cloth but it looks like you may have to dig around and put at least a pressure treated 2x4 or 2x6 around the bottom.


----------



## HuntingFool (Apr 17, 2020)

Pig Predator said:


> Thats a nice coop. Tile floor at that! When those hens grow up and start laying you'll be giving eggs away. I second Nics hardware cloth but it looks like you may have to dig around and put at least a pressure treated 2x4 or 2x6 around the bottom.




Bought some cheap linoleum to go on the floor and nesting box to make it easier to clean. All lumber close to the ground is pressure treated and I be will adding dirt to level everything out. I will be running hardware cloth all around the bottom on the ground and covering with dirt to keep the predators out.
We normally go through 2 dozen or so eggs per week. Whatever we have after that will go to my parents, friends and neighbors.


----------



## HuntingFool (Apr 17, 2020)

Got the roof on yesterday and about 1/3 of the shingles nailed. Hopefully finish up the shingles today and start working on the hardware cloth for the run and under the coop where I will have sand for dust bath.


----------



## antharper (Apr 17, 2020)

Chickens are fun to watch and rewarding, I really enjoy mine


----------



## CurLee (Apr 17, 2020)

Indeed. Started with eight, have been up to close to 150 birds. Slimmed down for a move and only have 10 layers, 5 for regenerative meatbirds, and 30 cornish cross that are a week away from slaughter.


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Apr 18, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Get some 2 foot tall hardware cloth to lay flat on the ground under the fence. About 4 inches inside the pen and 20 inches outside. This will keep 4 legged predators from digging in. And at some point, they surely will.


Nic, Ive got electric wire (2 strands) run low on the outside of mine. There is a beautiful red fox across the road that I believe may have gotten a couple of the neighbors birds.Have not gotten my hands on any wire to run across the bottom yet. Im going on about 4 weeks at home finishing my job everyday about 1 pm. Im running eout of building supplies and stuff to plant.


----------



## BG77 (Apr 18, 2020)

CurLee said:


> Indeed. Started with eight, have been up to close to 150 birds. Slimmed down for a move and only have 10 layers, 5 for regenerative meatbirds, and 30 cornish cross that are a week away from slaughter.


Lawd!!! I have only 3, and they all have names ???


----------



## HuntingFool (Apr 30, 2020)

Finished up the coop for the most part. Still have some small things to do.  Still have to put down my 2 foot barrier around the perimeter, build my feeder and my waterer but it is ready for the girls. Turned them out on Monday and they love it.


----------



## oldguy (May 1, 2020)

Nice set up!
Lucky ladies. They better love it!


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 13, 2020)

I lined the bottom inside edge of my coop with 16" pavers butted up to one another around the perimeter.  zero predator issues thus far


----------



## B. White (Jul 13, 2020)

I had a huge pen in the woods years ago before it was cool.  Chicken wire sides and top with all seems wired together with electric fence wire.  Had something kill a couple and only eat the guts.  No sign of how it got in and out.  A few days later I went out and caught a hawk inside the pen that stood over 3' tall.  Still have no idea how it got in or out.  No other critters ever did.


----------



## ssramage (Sep 29, 2020)

Looks good. We had chickens last year but I went too big, too fast and it became more than a handful. Thinking of getting back into it with a much smaller/simpler setup.


----------



## ssramage (Oct 4, 2020)

ssramage said:


> Looks good. We had chickens last year but I went too big, too fast and it became more than a handful. Thinking of getting back into it with a much smaller/simpler setup.



Well... ended up running across a deal shortly after posting this and we got back into the chicken business yesterday. We had 2 fresh eggs for breakfast this am. ?


----------



## bentleyboys02 (Nov 1, 2020)

IF anybody needs some chicken 8 hens an 3 rooster's ,got a friend looking to get out.    pm and I will get you in touch.


----------



## sportsman94 (Nov 2, 2020)

bentleyboys02 said:


> IF anybody needs some chicken 8 hens an 3 rooster's ,got a friend looking to get out.    pm and I will get you in touch.



Where abouts are they? If around middle Georgia I may be interested!


----------



## bentleyboys02 (Nov 2, 2020)

there in north Ga , between Carnesville an Lavonia.


----------

